# Immortal Force with rear wheel cover?



## GRB1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Quick Question, I have a 2007 Immortal Force. 

Since buying it I have taken up Triathlons and have since added on a set of clip on aero bars and a profile fast forward seat post. Basically changing the set-up to a more Triathlon type configuation.

My question is has anyone added a wheel cover on the rear wheel and if so what effect did it have on your bikes performance? I currently have American Classic Sprint 350s on the bike, the original wheelset. The wheelset is fairly light and somewhat aero. I am not sure if adding a wheel cover is worth the added weight vs the added aero benefit. 

Thanks
Greg


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Seems like a no-brainer.

http://www.wheelbuilder.com/store/aero-disc-covers.html


----------



## GRB1 (Nov 7, 2009)

My concern is the added rotational weight. My main event this year is IM Wisconsin, which is considered fairly hilly as far as IMs go. 

Thanks for the link, I will check them out.


----------

